# [SOLVED] urxvt i ekg2

## szpil

Witam

Po aktualizacji jądra do wersji 2.6.25-r1 mam problem z klawiaturą w ekg2 i tylko w ekg2 w rxvt-unicode. Wszystkie programy konsolowe (mc, moc, smbc i inne) działają bez zarzutu tylko ekg2. Nie ma możliwości pisania, przełączania. W aterm to samo. Jedynie działa w xterm ale tam niestety nie ma przeźroczystości.  Miał ktoś podobny problem i znalazł rozwiązanie?

Z góry dziękiLast edited by szpil on Tue Jun 24, 2008 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## radziel

Podłączę się do tematu  :Smile: 

Mam identyczny problem.

urxvt jak i aterm mają kłopoty z poprawną obsługą ekg2. Kiedy program jest uruchomiony nie mogę do niego wprowadzać żadnych danych. Dopiero jak kursorem myszy zmienię rozmiar okna to terminal / ekg2 się "odświeża" i polecenia od razu się pojawiają.

Reszta programów typu mc / lynx działa bez zarzutu.

Bez żadych problemów ekg2 działa w xterm i w gnome-terminal.

 *Quote:*   

> ekg2-20080601 (compiled on Jun  3 2008 13:42:46)

 [/quote]

korzystam z powłoki:

 *Quote:*   

> app-shells/zsh-4.3.4-r1 

 

Jakieś sugestie? Nie wiem nawet jakie pliki konfiguracyjne wrzucicić. Podejrzewam że emerge --info w tym przypadku nie wiele da  :Wink: 

----------

## szpil

W końcu, nie jestem sam  :Wink: 

Identyczne objawy. Już nawet kompilowałem ekg2 z svn i niestety to samo. Bezpośrednio przed pojawieniem się tego problemu aktualizowałem jądro do wersji 2.6.25-r1. Ale nie wiem czy to było powodem.

----------

## lazy_bum

jajo 2.6.25.2, ekg2-20080605 (skompilowano Jun  6 2008 12:29:05), urxvt-9.02-r1 - wszystko działa.

ekg2 kompilowane z palca czy z portage (buehehe ;) / overlaya?

----------

## radziel

 *Quote:*   

> jajo 2.6.25.2, ekg2-20080605 (skompilowano Jun  6 2008 12:29:05), urxvt-9.02-r1 - wszystko działa.

 

poza jądrem (2.6.20-r1) wszystko się zgadza. Póki co nie mogę zaktualizować i będę szukał gdzie indziej przyczyny.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> ekg2 kompilowane z palca czy z portage (buehehe  / overlaya?

 

Szukałem svn'owego ebuilda i znalazłem  Twojego overlaya   :Wink:  Z adresu http://neuromancer.openbsd.pl/~lazy_bum/gentoo/overlay/net-im/ekg2/ wrzuciłem do /usr/local/portage bodajże ~ ekg2-20080521.ebuild i od tamtej pory zmieniam tylko daty  :Wink: 

A mógłbyś podać z jakimi flagami masz skompilowane ekg2? Uprościłbyś mi ew. znalezienie problemu  :Wink: 

--- już nie trzeba  :Wink: 

EDIT: Powoli już tracę cierpliwość. Odpalam raz urxvt ekg2 nie działa. Potem - po pewnym czasie - działa. Może to problem xorga...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## lazy_bum

 *radziel wrote:*   

> Powoli już tracę cierpliwość. Odpalam raz urxvt ekg2 nie działa. Potem - po pewnym czasie - działa. Może to problem xorga...

 

A w "czystej" konsoli działa normalnie?

----------

## szpil

```
[D] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode

     Available versions:  8.3 (~)8.4 (~)8.8 (~)8.9 (~)9.02 {iso14755 perl truetype}

     Installed versions:  9.02-r1(17:05:48 05.05.2008)(perl truetype -iso14755)

```

ekg2 z svn z 02.06.2008

```
[D] net-im/ekg2

     Available versions:  [m](~)20051202 [m](~)20061007 [m](~)20061202 {debug expat gif gpm gsm gtk jabber jpeg nogg perl python spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl static unicode xosd}

     Installed versions:  0.1(19:32:33 02.06.2008)(gpm jabber jpeg python spell ssl -gnupg -gsm -nogg -unicode)

```

```
[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

   (2.6.16-r13)   2.6.16-r13

   (2.6.19-r5)   2.6.19-r5

   (2.6.20-r10)   (~)2.6.20-r10

   (2.6.22-r10)   2.6.22-r10

   (2.6.23-r9)   2.6.23-r9

   (2.6.24)   (~)2.6.24

   (2.6.24-r1)   (~)2.6.24-r1

   (2.6.24-r2)   (~)2.6.24-r2

   (2.6.24-r3)   2.6.24-r3

   {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.25-r4(2.6.25-r4)(18:06:45 19.05.2008)(symlink -build)
```

Nie działa także po wykasowaniu plików konfiguracyjnych z ekg2 i urxvt. Nie działa też w aterm i innych. W xterm działa ale nie ma przypisanych klawiszy do przełączania między sesjami i oknami rozmów (lewy ctrl + x, lewy alt + np1). W czystej konsoli działa wyśmienicie.

Konfig jądra

http://thurston.ovh.org/pliki/kernelconfig.txt

----------

## szpil

Problem rozwiązany. Okazało się że to bug w gpm https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219577

Pomaga uruchomienie ekg2 z opcja -m

lub /etc/init.d/gpm stop w Xach.

----------

